# New guy here, check out some of my work.



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

man, what crap. learn to install and come back.











j/k! that's some awesome work!


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> man, what crap. learn to install and come back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, thanks man! Been lurking this site for a while figured it was time to post some work.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Found a few more:























































This last car wasn't wired by me! Thats why they are visible


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

NeverEnuffBass said:


>




DAMN.... you could put a baby seat in that vent.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

bigabe said:


> DAMN.... you could put a baby seat in that vent.


lol, I like big boxes and ports. The wall from my Durango in the first pic was 30cubic ft


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Geez that TV in the back of that first install is bigger than the one I'm watching right now.

Nice work.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Geez that TV in the back of that first install is bigger than the one I'm watching right now.
> 
> Nice work.


Thanks. that is actually my computer screen right now, lol. I decided I need bigger as it is a show truck. Gonna squeeze a 37" in there for this season. Truck is stripped right now.

Where in CT are ya?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

that RE box is crazy, but wtf didn't you trim up the edges around the port? That's by far the least clean work you've posted just b/c of that. 

<--- ocd.


----------



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to DIYMA!

I think you will enjoy this forum. I've been to alot of other forums and honestly this place has the coolest, most congenial, most humble , and talented enthusiasts I've encountered. Did I mention already that I'm a huge nerd?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It looks like you do some really nice, clean work. Thanks for sharing with the forum. I'm really liking the back of your Durango as well as the Infiniti with the trio of W6's.

Zach


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> that RE box is crazy, but wtf didn't you trim up the edges around the port? That's by far the least clean work you've posted just b/c of that.
> 
> <--- ocd.


Missing in the pic is the aluminum trim piece with mesh grille insert. Pic is from an SPL competition a few yrs back. I would remove the piece before burping it as it went up .2 db with it removed.



Entityofme1 said:


> Welcome to DIYMA!
> 
> I think you will enjoy this forum. I've been to alot of other forums and honestly this place has the coolest, most congenial, most humble , and talented enthusiasts I've encountered. Did I mention already that I'm a huge nerd?


Yeah man I like this forum, lot of nice installs



Boostedrex said:


> It looks like you do some really nice, clean work. Thanks for sharing with the forum. I'm really liking the back of your Durango as well as the Infiniti with the trio of W6's.
> 
> Zach


Thanks man the Infiniti was our project car at the audio school I went to. I build the trunk lid insert myself and did the enclosure with a classmate. The subs were 10" W3 v3's.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

That Infinity is georgeous man and what an awesome install!! all your work is top notch! 

man id love to see some full build pics of that infinity or any of your other setups. 


welcome to the site!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Audio school? I haven't heard of one of those. Do you have a link? I'm guessing it's a school for audio similar to how UTI is a school for auto mechanics?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> That Infinity is georgeous man and what an awesome install!! all your work is top notch! (except the carpet cutting around that port on the RE setup  )
> 
> man id love to see some full build pics of that infinity or any of your other setups.
> 
> ...





Boostedrex said:


> Audio school? I haven't heard of one of those. Do you have a link? I'm guessing it's a school for audio similar to how UTI is a school for auto mechanics?


There are a few car audio schools around the country. Usually when I tell people on forums I went to one I get bashed and they all tell me I wasted my money and I wouldn't learn any other way than just installing stuff. Here is the deal with that.

I been messing around with car audio since I turned 16. Little by little I picked up pieces from others that knew how to install, I hung out a few local shops, I went to sound offs. I started building custom boxes for people about 3 years ago. Hell I even worked at a high end car audio shop for a little bit. I didn't need to go to school for it but I wanted to for a few reasons: I was getting burned out from working 2 jobs and needed a break, and I wanted to learn more about basic electronic theory and pick up a few things here and there. The school I went to was in Boston. I had an amazing time there, the 8 weeks the course was went by way too fast. I learned what I wanted to, picked up a few installation techniques, met a bunch of cool people and partied every weekend at Boston College. I also took my MECP certification test while I was there. 

http://www.ritop.com

That is the school. R.I.T.O.P in Watertown, Mass


----------



## number9 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice work man


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That's really cool. I've just never heard of audio school before. And there's nothing wrong with learning more, don't mind the people that bash on you. Chances are, they're just pissed because they might not be able to afford to go to a school like that. And having a certification can only up your pay.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

number9 said:


> Nice work man


Thanks



Boostedrex said:


> That's really cool. I've just never heard of audio school before. And there's nothing wrong with learning more, don't mind the people that bash on you. Chances are, they're just pissed because they might not be able to afford to go to a school like that. _And having a certification can only up your pay_.


Yeah what people don't realize is that sure a shop will hire you without an MECP certification cause it may not be important to them but when the customers come in and see your certificate hanging on the wall, they are going to feel a little more comfortable knowing that an installer passed some sort of program.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Photobucket is being gay and not letting me upload more pics of the G35


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> http://www.ritop.com
> 
> That is the school. R.I.T.O.P in Watertown, Mass



I went there too. Does Rich still own that place? I ended up working there for a little while a few years after going to the school, but that was almost 15 years ago. There wasn't a whole lot going on with fiberglass back then, but they did manage to teach us how to do some nice wiring, i.e. wire ties every 6 inches.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice it all looks pretty nice.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> I went there too. Does Rich still own that place? I ended up working there for a little while a few years after going to the school, but that was almost 15 years ago. There wasn't a whole lot going on with fiberglass back then, but they did manage to teach us how to do some nice wiring, i.e. wire ties every 6 inches.


Yeah Rich is still the owner. He really had nothing to do with the school however. People tell me the school has changed a lot recently as far as hiring new instructors and whatnot. They got into nice wiring a little bit pretty much just how to make it look factory.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I like these...got more build pics?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice work.

Do you own/work for a place? Care to let me introduce you to some more products? 

Muahaha Im shameless tonight !


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

As requestes, more pics of the G35.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Do you own/work for a place? Care to let me introduce you to some more products?
> 
> Muahaha Im shameless tonight !


I do work out of my garage right now. Starting at a high end shop here in CT on Jan 2nd.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Fill me in once you do, I cover a few product lines in that territory as well.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Fill me in once you do, I cover a few product lines in that territory as well.


Which product lines? PM me if you can't discuss in the thread.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Dynaudio, Morel, Rainbow, Sinfoni, TRU, Cascade


----------



## Fur Burger (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn, looks good!


----------



## Betdathurt (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

You do some nice work. I to really like the triple JL setup.


----------



## ohfourzee (Sep 16, 2009)

really diggin the 3 jls setup in the trunk


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Really "diggin" bumping a two year old thread. Still nice work, though.


----------



## asc55 (Nov 16, 2009)

You guys have some amazing talent.
I'm super unskilled when it comes to the hands and "building"


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## DaPhenom07 (Dec 12, 2009)

wow thats some impressive work. i wish i had the time to do hands-on work like that, but oh well. i have some projects of my own that im needing some advice with and you seem to know your stuff. hoping to get some feedback. thanks


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

If I only had the time and money.....

Very nice work, I can respect it even more from a humble guy such as yourself.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Excellent work.. I'm right down the street from you.. literally..


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Thunderplains said:


> Excellent work.. I'm right down the street from you.. literally..


Oh yeah where abouts?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jul 30, 2008)

nice work. What's the shop you are working at now called?


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

nice i like the powerbass/kickers


----------



## solidsnake72 (Dec 30, 2009)

Amazing work, its great to see threads like this when first joining a forum. Great inspiration.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Greenwich eh? Good place to be in this business I'd say, plenty of $$$ around. I used to live in Stamford and used to ride through Greenwich drooling at the properties and vehicles I saw.

- D


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments



krouchchocolate said:


> nice work. What's the shop you are working at now called?


Premiere Autosport. Welcome To Premiere Autosport



TREOUSAMPS_GP said:


> nice i like the powerbass/kickers


Just swapped the box in that truck. He blew 2 of the 8's and we replaced it with 4 10" CVR's. Actually building the new trim panel for it tomorrow



don_chuwish said:


> Greenwich eh? Good place to be in this business I'd say, plenty of $$$ around. I used to live in Stamford and used to ride through Greenwich drooling at the properties and vehicles I saw.
> 
> - D


I live in Greenwich but the shop I work at is in Darien. Not as good of a place to be in business as you would think. With the way the economy is now, people are getting really tight, even the rich. No one wants to spend extra money on their cars. Most of the luxury cars in the area come from the factory with all the goodies now so its hard to sell what people already have.


----------



## DD9512F (Dec 26, 2009)

you do some nice work bro!!


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

DD9512F said:


> you do some nice work bro!!


Thanks. Be on the lookout for my newest build log to come- 2009 Hummer H3 with a full MTX system and lots of fabrication


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Didn't have my camera with me today but here is a crappy pic of the new box in the car. 4 10" CVRs. Sounds awsome, bass is tight and loud. Better pics when the carpet comes in.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Fun4jt (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work!


----------

